# Rental source



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I am interested in rental housing in the Ixtapa area. Craigslist has zero listings... 

Does anyone know of a local newspaper in that area that list such properties.. I can not find one.

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

1happykamper said:


> I am interested in rental housing in the Ixtapa area. Craigslist has zero listings...
> 
> Does anyone know of a local newspaper in that area that list such properties.. I can not find one.
> 
> ...


Craigslist is not usually the place to go for any sort of listings for Mexico. Try segundamano, vivastreet and adoos.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Inmuebles Renta Zihuatanejo | Locanto™ bolsa de inmuebles en Zihuatanejo


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Craigs List is a good source for apartment rentals in some parts of Mexico; particularly so in Mexico City. Maybe not the best source, but certanly a source which many people consult and find a place to live after reading. As Isla mentions, above ... Segundamano.com.mx is a popular source for such rentals (but not much help for Zihuatanejo, IMO).

For Zihuatanejo/Ixtapa, the best online source for rentals that I know of is where you can aske the question directly to people 'in the know.' http://www.zihuatanejo.net/tablero/

Newspaper (one of a couple):

http://www.diariodezihuatanejo.mx/

My experience/observation in Mexico has been that most places are rented by word of mouth and never advertised. Also, too, it'll be the rare instance when a landlord will rent an apartment to someone via long-distance. Most of the time you will find that the landlord wants the prospective tenant to stand before her/him and with money in-hand.

Best of luck with the apartment search. Be certain to come back to update us on what you choose to do.


----------



## rixtravels (Mar 30, 2014)

You might try this Mexican site.
Vivanuncios: Anuncios clasificados gratis


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You wanted Zihuatanejo rather than Ixtapa anyway .... didn't you. Zihua is the real town


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Try airbnb. I just did a quick search for Ixtapa-Zihuatanejo and there are over 30 available units listed.


----------

